# Red Emperor Pearls



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

so colorful at only 2 inches? You like? Rareafishinado has plenty more if anyone would like them.

The body pearls dont show up in the picture but his body and fins are covered in bright blue relective spots or pearls.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

good to know I didn't know what they were


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

whats the cost at 2"?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I think bd paid $80, but I"m not positive. I read his post on this at pfish...and as I said there, VERY nice lou hans









Mark


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They are 85 a piece, price goes down the more you buy... That one was the pick of the brood. Hopefully he will grow into a big fish with a big price tag... Im growing the two out and then selling the other one once he reaches the 150 dollar range, Unless its a female which it very well might be. That one there is a complete terror, they had been living together but i had to seperate them last night because he started kicking the crap out of everybody... he doesnt let the others leave the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Heres a picture of what he should look like when older.


----------

